# Favourite Coffee?



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

,

,

,,









,









,,

What's your favourite?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't really drink coffee. Once in awhile a mocha latte will hit the spot for me. (I find regular coffee too bitter although I really enjoy the smell.)


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Hot,black and full of caffeine. My only other criteria is it be freetrade and shade grown. Everytime I think I've found a favourite some other blend suprises me. Coffee is like tea, wine, tobacco and chocolate in that regard.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had coffee packaged all over the world, but the original Western world coffee is still the best to me: Juliius Meinl from Vienna. www.meinl.com.

Also I like the "real" original (Turkish/Arabic coffee) after a Turkish or Persian meal.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

Espresso made from arabica beans, The stronger the better.

Aus_MD


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I rather like Gevalia. 

But also Colombian coffee that is rich and strong. I don't like cream or sweeteners, either. Coffee, red wine and chocolate: three of my favorite substances to abuse.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

La Colombe in the US, Illy in Europe. I'm hoping to taste many local varieties in Italy over the summer, though, and something tells me my habits will be forever changed after the trip.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I like Gevalia Procope and Traditional blends, but would love to try some of the Hawaiian Kona blends, and have looked at a few websites lately. If any AAAC guys are Kona afficionados of experience, would be pleased to read of their experiences and recommendations.

Joe


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

In an attempt to reduce caffeine intake, I have taken to cutting my regular beans with Eight O'Clock's decaf, which is the only one I've ever found that didn't taste like tap water in Cleveland.

My standard java is the big ol' bag of "Seattle's Something or Other" from Costco.

Is there no field of human endeavor uncontaminated by the Lizard People?


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> My standard java is the big ol' bag of "Seattle's Something or Other" from Costco.


Same here, assuming you mean the Costco house brand roasted by Starbucks. I think it may even be Fair Trade certified. In any case it is something like ten bucks for two pounds and powerful.

Trader Joe's has some Bolivian shade grown that ranks right up there as well, and good prices.

I do remember the best cup of coffee I have ever had, which was at L'Express, in Montreal.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

I definately aim for the Fair Trade/Organic stuff, too. Green Mountain Roasters for me. They're nice enough to send me a couple of pounds every six weeks without my even asking. 

CT


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

ROASTERS:
https://www.cafemoto.com/

CAFES:
- Paris

-Vienna

Pannikin, 7467 Girard Ave , La Jolla, CA

Goldfish Point CafÃ©, 1255 Coast Blvd , La Jolla, CA


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Ethiopian and Sumatra. Half and half.

mk


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I started drinking coffee in germany - so I am really into the blends that are called things like "danish breakfast" or "swedish blend" - I don't know what is in them, but that is the flavor I like. strong, black, a little acidic

after that, really good espreso, in very small amounts


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't drink it. On the rare occasion that I do, its black truck-stop grade stuff.

I would much prefer that you pass the Earl Grey


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I prefer to buy A. Fuente over all other coffees. I have come across some Blue Mountains and some Kenyans that were better but I find that Fuente is the most consistent of all the cofees that are readily available. When I happen upon a coffee that is better, it always seems to be an elusive brand or batch that I am never able to lay my hands on again.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Full Canvas_
> -Vienna


Cafe Hawelka (Herr Doktor Freud's old hangout) is a bit stuffy, but charmingly run down. They also serve Meinl kaffee, as any good coffeehouse should.

Meinl also has their own coffeehouse in Chicago.

My favorite kaffeehaus in Vienna is actually the one in the Hotel Sacher. Ironically, a proper melange at Sacher costs less than a ghetto latte at the imperialist green monster down the street. (And I'm not talking about the local chain Coffee To Go.)

Just writing about Vienna makes me want to grab a slice of pizza from Pizza Bizi and then head down to the Centimeter to split a meter of Gosser with some friends...

As an aside, for cheap (and I mean _cheap_, about $6/lb.) coffee, Ikea's is pretty darn good. It is only sold ground (at least in ATL), so it's too fine for the French press, but it's much more drinkable than that burnt stuff Starbucks sells.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

If you're asking about favorite coffee, that would be a shop rather than a particuar blend, as I habitually drink espressos, cappuccinos and the like at several Tokyo coffee shops while reading the weekend edition of a Japanese paper.

My favorite is Segafredo in Shibuya (though it's far from my favorite district of the city). This is possibly the most international scene in all of Tokyo. There you will hear French, Italian, and German in addition to English and of course Japanese, along with any number of other world languages. Great place with good ambience.

The Doutor at the corner of Ginza crossing is outstanding, and has an outdoor cafe where, being Ginza, the girlwatching is exceptional. Oh, the coffee is also good.

I've always been much more of a tea drinker than a coffee drinker, since coffee has tended to trigger my migraines, but in the past year I've come to a new appreciation of it without paying any heavy tax of pain. I'm in the habit of mixing in a bit of cognac from my hip flask.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

There's something winey about Ikea's and Gevalia's coffees. I've never really liked them. I fall back on Illy; I wish Haas-Haus was still around in the Stephensplatz in Vienna, their coffee was wondeful. I usually make espresso, for which Illy is the most consistent. I like Costa Rican La Minita for plunger pot coffee; I've had Blue Mountain and it's wonderful but I don't think every day would be good for me. Brazil Santos is good too. Indian Malabar coffee is interesting -- a little muddy. I believe marc_au would like the Kopi Luac Indonesian coffee that is naturally processed by the intestines and cloaca of the civets that eat the beans and sh!t them out.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Moka every time.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

For everyday drinking it's Costa Rican for me.
Espresso - I buy Illy.
Neither with cream, but sugar in both.
Cheers


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> For everyday drinking it's Costa Rican for me.
> Espresso - I buy Illy.
> Neither with cream, but sugar in both.
> Cheers


A man after my own heart.

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> I believe marc_au would like the Kopi Luac Indonesian coffee that is naturally processed by the intestines and cloaca of the civets that eat the beans and sh!t them out.


By the way, what happened to the old boy? I see he's again off the Member list...he does come and go, doesn't he?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I generally purchase coffee from a local shop that roasts its own, O'Henry's. Last month, however, on a trip to Colombia I picked up quite a bit from Oma, which is sort of like a Colombian Starbucks (but nicer). Here are a couple of pics I took while they were grinding some beans (I had them grind a couple of bags I gave as gifts):





I do not like Starbucks coffee as I always find it bitter. (Their apple cider is great, though!)


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

Peet's Major Dickason's Blend


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

I make and drink 3 shots of espresso (Starbucks beans, my conical burr grinder) each morning, using a FrancisFrancis! machine:


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that I may have had something to do with it. I made some intemperate comments to him in the thread he initiated on the allegedly declining standard of school pupils' attire. When I next logged on both he and the thread had dissappeared.

Aus_MD


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't like coffee except for an occasional espresso or something that goes well with a cigarette, a nice treat.

As for Starbucks, I find them an officious presence with a superficial veneer, attempting to be quite hip, only attracting the high school and collegiate crowds bent on making their status and homework problems known to all. Not very well-dressed, either, this crowd.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

On a daily basis I drink Illy Italian roast espresso...but for more special occasions I Love Peets Jamacian Blue Mountain, hands down the best coffee in the world, better than Sulawesi peaberry, waaay better than Kona, and waaaaaaaay better than that one that a rodent poops out (the name escapes me at this time), sorry, tried a sip of it once, couldnt get past the fact that this was dug out of some weasel thing's dung, and havent tried it sence...

Another great (and much more affordable ) Blue Mountain is by Montecristo (yeah...that Montecristo), it's not the nectar that Peet's is, but it's still pretty good, and is readily available through the JR catalouge for only about $30 a pound (still not cheap, but, reasonable enough that you could drink it every day)...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## pinchi22 (Sep 30, 2004)

Having tried coffees from around the world, IÂ´d second Peets as the best roaster. My everyday choice is Major Dickasons, which is very rich, rounded and somewhat chocalaty.

There is a small shop near St. Stephens in Vienna (wish I could remember the name), which I found to be quite good. And El Magnifico en El Born (Barcelona), that competes with Peets to buy some of the best beans. ItÂ´s a more steely, acidic roast than Peets.


----------



## TE Hesketh (Nov 19, 2003)

The best coffee I ever had was on a coffee plantation in Tanzania. I've no idea what the beans were, but the taste was mild, almost fuity, and after the second cup I had the shakes for an hour. It can't have been healthy but it did taste good.

Rob


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I prefer heartier roasts, so for me it's Peet's Coffee or (perhaps better) Ancora Coffee. Both available online. The former a California chain that is also available in a few other locales; the latter a Madison, Wis., retailer. Ancora makes a fine black and tan blend.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Anyone else miss Ocean Coffee Roasters?

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## T4phage (Nov 12, 2003)

Sigri and Elimbari from Papua New Guinea


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

I do not drink coffee, but my fiance is a coffee fiend. She even works for a coffee company: https://www.equalexchange.com/. 100% fair trade coffee, tea, and cocoa, unlike many of the "fair trade" brands people talk about (Green Mountain? Maybe 20% of theirs is fair trade). From what I've been told, their coffee is superb.


----------



## topcatny (Feb 24, 2005)

My favorite I drink regularly is from D'Amicos in Brooklyn. The Redhook Blend.

The best coffee I ever had was pretty much any espresso I ever had in Italy.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by JohnnyVegas_
> I do not drink coffee, but my fiance is a coffee fiend. She even works for a coffee company: https://www.equalexchange.com/. 100% fair trade coffee, tea, and cocoa, unlike many of the "fair trade" brands people talk about (Green Mountain? Maybe 20% of theirs is fair trade). From what I've been told, their coffee is superb.


Must depend who's brewing it. I've had it and found it quite unmemorable, but that might be the fault of the people making the coffee
.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Peet's: half Moca Sanani(sp?), half Ethiopian.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

It's probably not very chic, but I really like the "liquid coffee" served at some restaraunts. It's a coffee concentrate, mixed with hot water as it's being served into your cup, sort of like a coffee soft drink machine. It's the smoothest, most drinkable coffee I've ever tasted, and each cup is exactly the same. 

My favorite coffee of all time was the Sumatra served at a fantastic coffee house in Detroit named Zoot's. They mixed in a few spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, a few others) to counteract the bitterness perfectly, leaving it smooth and delicious with no bitter aftertaste. Alas, they closed years ago.



Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

My favorite is a blend especially created for a local restaurant where I used to work during my undergrad days. The restaurant is long gone, but the local roaster still does the coffee due to demand. I have no idea what's in it, though...I keep forgetting to ask!

Those who really enjoy coffee should check out www.coffeegeek.com. It's a great site, full of information and opinion alike.


----------

